
Ask HN: Why am I getting “sorry” message on trying to submit Show HN? - SkyTreasure
I am trying to submit my new app and its showing sorry after I enter title and url of product hunt page of the app.<p>Are there any urls which are banned or any keywords banned from using?
======
gus_massa
Try sending an email to the mods: hn@ycombinator.com

(Have you submitted it and deleted it and are traying to resubmit?)

(It's usually better to submit the direct link to the app instead of the
product hunt one.)

~~~
SkyTreasure
No i couldn't post it at all, tried with direct link also even that didn't
work. Will try sending an email to them. Thanks.

